

Inspirational Interviews with Successful Entrepreneurs and CEOs - boy88
http://www.inspiredinsider.com/

======
dools
I look forward to catching these interviews. Jeremy is a really great guy and
after preinterviewing so many founders for Mixergy I bet he's got his
tecnhique down to a fine art.

